# Prepaid nur noch gegen Ausweis - ab wann ??



## Trelo7 (28 Juli 2016)

Kurze Frage:
Habe gelesen dass vor etwa einem Monat ein Gesetz beschlossen wurde, dass nun binnen eines Jahres die Ausgabe von Prepaid Karten so umgestellt wird, dass man sie nur noch gegen Vorlage eines Ausweises erhält.
Folglich müssen das alle bis Juni 2017 umgesetzt haben.
Kennt jemand einen Fahrplan der diversen Firmen, wann die wie umstellen werden ?


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2016)

Die Karte wird man wohl weiterhin an jeder Ladenkasse bekommen. Nur die Registrierung soll verschärft werden. Alles in allem - meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach - ein Rohrkrepierer:


			
				Die Welt am 01.06.2016 schrieb:
			
		

> Prepaid-Karten nur noch gegen Ausweis >HIER<


Ich glaube, manche Medien verbreiten da Informationen nicht so ganz richtig:





> Künftig muß jeder, der eine Prepaid-Karte fürs Mobiltelefon kauft, beim Händler einen Ausweis vorlegen.  >HIER<


Da stehste dann an der Aldikasse und die Kassiererin schaut sich einen Lappen aus Timbuktu an. 

Alternativ wird man immer bei eBay oder sonstewo voraktivierte Karten kaufen können Im Zweifelsfall nimmt man halt ausländische, die hier auch funzen. Ausweispflicht? Was ist mit den Millionen Karten die bereits scharf und im Umlauf sind? Eine nachträgliche Registrierungspflicht und eine Adressüberprüfung soll es nämlich nicht geben.

Terroristen bzw. Kriminelle - der Weg, sich eine aktivierte Karte zu beschaffen ist zu simpel als dass eine Ausweispflicht da was erschweren würde. Leidtragende wären wieder nur die braven Leute, vor allem diejenigen, mit deren Daten/Ausweiskopie eine Karte registriert wird und auf die sich die Meute im Krisenfall stürzt.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2016)

Trelo7 schrieb:


> .
> Kennt jemand einen Fahrplan der diversen Firmen, wann die wie umstellen werden ?


http://www.n-tv.de/politik/Prepaid-Karten-Kauf-nur-noch-mit-Ausweis-article18038161.html


> Prepaid-Handys: Künftig soll es nur noch dann möglich sein, eine Prepaid-Karte für ein Handy zu kaufen, wenn man ein Ausweisdokument vorlegt. Bereits heute müssen Telekommunikationsanbieter bestimmte Daten wie Name, Anschrift und Geburtsdatum von Prepaid-Kunden erheben. Laut Regierung funktioniert die Prüfung der Identität bisher aber nicht. Polizei und Geheimdienste sehen es als Risiko, dass Terrorverdächtige und Kriminelle solche Handy-Karten auch anonym nutzen und nicht nachverfolgt werden können.* Die Telekommunikationsfirmen bekommen eine Übergangsfrist von zwölf Monaten, um ihre Prozesse an die neue Regelung anzupassen.*


----------



## JonasWals (6 September 2016)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, um mir ggf. ein paar karten "auf Vorrat" zuzulegen, momentan geht es noch anonym bei Aldi zB oder


----------



## Metzgermeister (28 September 2016)

Bei Lidl geht es auch noch ohne jeglichen Nachweis.
Allerdings schicken die einen Brief an die angegebene Adresse.
Eine Reaktion irgendwelcher Art auf den Brief ist nicht erforderlich allerdings vermute ich dass die Nummer wieder geblockt wird, falls der Brief "unzustellbar" zurückgeht.


----------



## Heiko (1 Oktober 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Terroristen bzw. Kriminelle - der Weg, sich eine aktivierte Karte zu beschaffen ist zu simpel als dass eine Ausweispflicht da was erschweren würde. Leidtragende wären wieder nur die braven Leute, vor allem diejenigen, mit deren Daten/Ausweiskopie eine Karte registriert wird und auf die sich die Meute im Krisenfall stürzt.


Ich glaube, dass Du da zu kurz springst.


----------



## RomanDU (8 April 2017)

Was passiert den mit den Prepaid Karten, die bereits benutzt werden ?
Muss man die nachträglich verifizieren ?


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2017)

https://netzpolitik.org/2016/wir-ve...mt-auch-fuer-existierende-anschluesse/#Update


> Für nach dem 22. Juni 2004 begonnene Verträge besteht nach wie vor eine Pflicht zur Erhebung von Bestandsdaten nach § 111 TKG. Durch den vorliegenden Gesetzentwurf wird nunmehr eindeutig geregelt, dass die zu erhebenden Bestandsdaten zukünftig auch zu überprüfen sind.
> 
> *Der Gesetzentwurf sieht aber gerade keine allgemeine Pflicht zur nachträglichen Überprüfung bereits erhobener Bestandsdaten vor. Eine solche müsste explizit angeordnet werden, dies ist aber nicht der Fall. Vielmehr regelt der Gesetzentwurf eindeutig, dass die Verifizierungspflicht erst nach Ablauf der in § 150 Abs. 15 TKG-E vorgesehenen Übergangsfrist in Kraft tritt:*


----------



## Scheini (9 April 2017)

Dumm nur, dass der besage Paragraph nur 13 Absätze hat.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/150.html


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2017)

Ist ja auch nur ein Entwurf: "vorgesehene Übergangsfrist"
Nix genaues weiß man eben nicht


----------



## jupp11 (9 April 2017)

Der Hamburgische Beauftragte für Datenschutz und Informationfreiheit sieht das eh sehr kritisch 
https://www.bundestag.de/blob/429264/b0659b32daf93fd2ea7b105381873227/18-4-601-f-data.pdf

http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2016-06/prepaid-karten-anonym-menschengerichtshof


> Prepaidkarten: Anonymität wird zum Fall für den Menschenrechtsgerichtshof
> Die Bundesregierung will Käufer von Prepaidkarten schärfer kontrollieren lassen. Dabei verstößt vielleicht schon das bisherige Gesetz gegen die Menschenrechtskonvention.


----------

